# My Sketches for a Ballade



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

These two sketches belong to two different ballades. Anyways, what do you think of them? I think I did a pretty good job drafting these two sketches.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

> Definitely better than what Chopin could ever conceive


 (from the link)

Really???


----------



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

Bwv 1080 said:


> (from the link)
> 
> Really???


That's a joke. To trigger people. Obviously I don't think that. I'm not an egotistical buffoon. It's just a joke.

Anyways, it's just a joke.


----------

